# Joining lodge 438 arlington tx



## Eric Edwards (Jul 4, 2012)

I am trying to find some more people to help me out. 

I have visited the lodge once. I also have one signature 

of a man I have known 21 years who is a 32 degree mm. 

Thank you. 

If I could get a few more signatures or perhaps 
meet some more of the brothers from 438 that 
would be great.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 4, 2012)

Have you made any attempt to attend a function at the Lodge when it is in an "open" meeting, or a meal before their monthly or Stated meetings? Signatures are not that hard to come by once you visit with those Brethren for a little whle...

I know the Jr. Past Master, Bruce Dalton.


----------



## Eric Edwards (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you future brother Stewart. I went to the lodge on a blue learning night. I plan to go back @ the next stated meeting dinner.


----------

